# Continuously Sheathed Portal Frame



## Kao Chen (May 16, 2017)

2012 IRC Section R602.10.6.4 & Figure R602.10.6.4. 
The length of the header is simple per Fig. R602.10.6.4 for a continuously sheathed portal frame panel if using a single garage door but how do you translate this into a two garage door set up in the same wall. Do you have one (1) long header over both doors or separate headers. Code is not really clear.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## fatboy (May 16, 2017)

It is specified in the top line.


----------



## rogerpa (May 16, 2017)

https://www.apawood.org/calculator


----------



## steveray (May 16, 2017)

Most likely 2 single portals as you would exceed max allowable length with 2 typical doors...And space between panels...


----------

